# Time to share something



## Dylan9d

Some basic exercises from Ilmu Buka BelaDiri.

Some stuff is done slow for educational purposes (for my student). Oh and don't mind my son strolling around on his bike haha.


----------



## Dylan9d

If anyone has some questions about it then I will try my best to answer them.


----------



## Touch Of Death

You are right handed?


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> You are right handed?



Yes Iam but im just as comfortable with my left hand


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dylan9d said:


> Yes Iam but im just as comfortable with my left hand


No you are not. You wing your left elbow, more so than the right. This robs you of power.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Dylan9d said:


> If anyone has some questions about it then I will try my best to answer them.



Thanks for putting up this video.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Dylan9d said:


> If anyone has some questions about it then I will try my best to answer them.



And now I have some questions.

When blocking and stepping inside, you present your head to the attackers other hand. Sometimes you block with an elbow, sometimes not. But you stay in the attackers range either way. Why? I'd think get way inside as Naihanchi, or get outside.

When blocking outside, you have the attackers wrist. Why not crank that ***** and go under, then kick him in the face? Take him off his feet entirely? 

Asked with respect.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Dylan9d said:


> If anyone has some questions about it then I will try my best to answer them.


In normal combat situation, when you make 1 move, your opponent will make 1 move too. When your opponent punches you (move 1), you block it (move 1), your opponent will make his next move (move 2) as:

- use his punching arm to pull your blocking arm, or
- drop his punching arm elbow at your head (since you only block on his forearm and his elbow joint is free), or
- use his other hand to punch your head, or
- ...

before you will have chance to punch back (move 2), None of those normal responds are shown in your clip. IMO, it's un-realistic to assume that your opponent will freeze his punching arm in the thin air and allow you to have time to do your move 1, move 2, and ...

In other words, you should wait for your opponent to make his move 2 before you can have change to make your move 2 (unless you are twice as fast as your opponent). So the normal respond should be:

- Your opponent punches,
- You block,
- He responds to your block (not shown in your clip),
- You respond to his respond,
- He ...
- ...

Of course you can combine your block and punch in 1 move since 1 is better than 1,2, but that's not that easy to do in combat reality since a punch can be as fast as 1/10 second.


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> No you are not. You wing your left elbow, more so than the right. This robs you of power.


Thats nice that you can judge me by a 5 minute video.



Kung Fu Wang said:


> In normal combat situation, when you make 1 move, your opponent will make 1 move too. When your opponent punches you (move 1), you block it (move 1), your opponent will make his next move (move 2) as:
> 
> - use his punching arm to pull your blocking arm, or
> - drop his punching arm elbow at your head (since you only block on his forearm and his elbow joint is free), or
> - use his other hand to punch your head, or
> - ...
> 
> before you will have chance to punch back (move 2), None of those normal responds are shown in your clip. IMO, it's un-realistic to assume that your opponent will freeze his punching arm in the thin air and allow you to have time to do your move 1, move 2, and ...
> 
> In other words, you should wait for your opponent to make his move 2 before you can have change to make your move 2 (unless you are twice as fast as your opponent). So the normal respond should be:
> 
> - Your opponent punches,
> - You block,
> - He responds to your block (not shown in your clip),
> - You respond to his respond,
> - He ...
> - ...
> 
> Of course you can combine your block and punch in 1 move since 1 is better than 1,2, but that's not that easy to do in combat reality since a punch can be as fast as 1/10 second.



Maybe i should've made the text before the video in english. It says "algemene oefening" which means in english "general exercise" which means it's just some simple response drills.

Ofcourse we train with attacker responses like pulling the arm, jab-cross combo's from the attacker etc. its just not shown in this video, maybe in future material.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dylan9d said:


> Thats nice that you can judge me by a 5 minute video.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i should've made the text before the video in english. It says "algemene oefening" which means in english "general exercise" which means it's just some simple response drills.
> 
> Ofcourse we train with attacker responses like pulling the arm, jab-cross combo's from the attacker etc. its just not shown in this video, maybe in future material.


I judge forms or kata that are much less than five minutes.


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> I judge forms or kata that are much less than five minutes.



Well last time i checked this isn't kata or forms but just an exercise.

Knowing someone is training with them so you are most welcome to test my left arm


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dylan9d said:


> Well last time i checked this isn't kata or forms but just an exercise.


I have one more suggestion to give you more power, but I don't think this conversation is going anywhere.


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> I have one more suggestion to give you more power, but I don't think this conversation is going anywhere.



Thats were you misunderstand my video, it's not about power, it's not about combat it's a general exercise for the first response on a punch. It's only basics. You shouldn't overthink stuff this much.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dylan9d said:


> Thats were you misunderstand my video, it's not about power, it's not about combat it's a general exercise for the first response on a punch. It's only basics. You shouldn't overthink stuff this much.


ostensibly, it you who doesn't understand. Everything you do is form. I see it, I learn about you. I almost know what you had for breakfast.


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> ostensibly, it you who doesn't understand. Everything you do is form. I see it, I learn about you I almost know what you had for breakfast,



I dare you to guess!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death

Dylan9d said:


> I dare you to guess!!!


Something healthy. You look like you are in good shape. LOL


----------



## Dylan9d

Touch Of Death said:


> Something healthy. You look like you are in good shape. LOL


Dam you are good, only had an apple this morning


----------



## Bill Mattocks

> Ofcourse we train with attacker responses like pulling the arm, jab-cross combo's from the attacker etc. its just not shown in this video, maybe in future material.



Thanks for sharing, seriously.


----------



## Touch Of Death

But seriously, we are all sizing you up, and we wanna say stuff,


----------



## Tez3

Dylan9d said:


> Thats nice that you can judge me by a 5 minute video.



I'm sure that any day now he'll post up a video of him so we can all comment.......! 

as for breakfast you didn't have bread with chocolate sprinkles? love that.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Tez3 said:


> I'm sure that any day now he'll post up a video of him so we can all comment.......!
> 
> as for breakfast you didn't have bread with chocolate sprinkles? love that.


I'm featured in the Back Knuckle thread. Go beat me up. LOL


----------



## Tez3

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm featured in the Back Knuckle thread. Go beat me up. LOL



I would but I'd suspect you'd enjoy it too much!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Dylan9d said:


> it's just some simple response drills.


If that's your intention then a fast punching countered by a fast blocking will be a good training. I have seen some MA demo that one guy throws a punch, his opponent counters him with 6 punches while his arm is still frozen into the thin air (you can find such demo clip online). IMO, to assume that you can be 6 times faster than your opponent is not realistic. That kind of training doesn't have much combat value at all.

We may all train or give demo like this some point of time in our life. The problem is we may only think from one side point of view and not think from the other side point of view. For example, if you think from your opponent's side point of view,

- Your opponent throws a straight punch,
- you block,
- Your opponent will borrow your blocking force, spin his arm, and hook punch at your head.


----------



## SahBumNimRush

The link says that it is a private video, and I cannot access it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

SahBumNimRush said:


> The link says that it is a private video, and I cannot access it.


Yeah, the OP changed the status since it was originally posted. Maybe he didn't like the reaction he was getting.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, the OP changed the status since it was originally posted. Maybe he didn't like the reaction he was getting.





Dylan9d said:


> If anyone has some questions about it then I will try my best to answer them.


Now I have reread the OP's post. When he said "questions", it's not the same as "suggestions". May be the OP doesn't care much about "suggestions".

Sometime when people put up a clip, he may not care about different opinions. I truly don't understand the purpose of those threads. If a thread is not open for discussion then why start that thread in the first place?

I had put up the following clip before. Someone's comment was, "A fast punch can be pulled back within 1/10 second. Nobody will freeze his punch into the thin air that long and wait for you to use inside crescent kick on it." I agree with that person's comment. A drill (or demo) that show only one side MA skill and assume your opponent can only play defense and not attacking back may look quite "stupid" after all. Today, I just share the same comment with the OP.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Now I have reread the OP's post. When he said "questions", it's not the same as "suggestions". May be the OP doesn't care much about "suggestions".


Yeah, I refrained from offering commentary for that reason. I generally wait until my opinion of a video clip is asked before I give it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

Tony Dismukes said:


> Yeah, I refrained from offering commentary for that reason. I generally wait until my opinion of a video clip is asked before I give it.


You are absolutely right on this. I was wrong to assume that all threads are open for discussion. When I started a thread, I want to put myself into 'listen" mode and try to collect as much different opinions as possible. I have just realized that not everyone think the same way as I do.

When I started my "rhino guard" thread, someone's comment was, "What if your opponent do ...?" I have added his testing method into my "rhino guard" training since then.


----------

